# New Hymer B544 chassis



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Went to the Nec yesterday and spoke to Hymer salesman from a Uk dealership.
I asked him about the Hymer B544 (one with the lounge arangement and rear bath room and door. 
He said that one type was made with the 3.5 ton chassis and another for £2.5k extra on a stronger chassis upto 4250kg ( I think). I asked if the 3.5 ton chassis could not be uprated as a paper exercise and he said it had be a special one. Also that once you bought the higher rated chassis you could not downplate it.
Is that correct?
We don't own a Hymer but I would like to move up to one in the future, but this may put one off!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I have read, the new light weight chassis saves 50kg.
Regarding down plating the ordinary chassis. I can't see it impossible, but if their is little or no pay load left, it could be a pointless exercise.
Personally as more and more countries seem to be adopting the over 3500kg Go Box type of road pricing, I would consider very carefully if a over 3500kg motorhome is suitable for a persons needs.
That was the reason we purchased a light weight Exsis, but obviously different people have different needs.


----------



## Jimbttaylor (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hymer B544*

We have a 2013 B544.
We had the option of plating the 3.5T vehicle to 3.7T
I think this is a paperwork thing for Hymer.
We had uprated front springs as an option as well.


----------

